#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Правильная транскрипция

## Ким Банг Кок

Как будет правильнее транскрипировать на русский "нирвана" или "ниббана"? "Сансара" или "самсара". Официальные словари русского языка придерживаются, насколько мне известно вариантов "нирвана" и "сансара". Вообще, известно ли форумчанам, ведется ли какая нибудь работа российскими лингвистами, филологами по унификации написания буддийских терминов в русском языке?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ниббана и сансара это транскрипция с пали, а нирвана и самсара с санскрита. Если человек употребляет слово ниббана - то перед вами скорее всего тхеравадин, а если нирвана - то скорее махаянец или ваджраянец  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (11.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## До

Правильно _сангсара_.

----------


## Raudex

> Правильно _сангсара_.


Если в интересах чтения, то правильнее оставить там "н", без "г". Так как русский человек вместо носового призвука, эту "г" выделит звонко, чуть ли не как полугласную. 
Похожая ситуация с буквой "х", когда она используется в паре для обозначения придыхательных согласных. Русским трудно не выделить эту "х" именно как звучную русскую.

Но это ещё ничего, у тайцев всё гораздо хуже и запущенее

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.09.2011), Дондог (12.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> ...а если нирвана - то скорее махаянец или ваджраянец


 Или ланкиец))))

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Но это ещё ничего, у тайцев всё гораздо хуже и запущенее


Кстати, у тайцев целый институт в свое время занимался выработкой правил, как транскрипировать тайские слова в латинской транскрипции и, наоборот, заимствованные слова в тайской. В России же до сих пор не существует унифицированных правил транскрипции слов, заимствованных из восточных языков, в том числе буддийских терминов. И как то мне думается, никто этим вопросом сейчас и не занимается. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Если человек употребляет слово ниббана - то перед вами скорее всего тхеравадин, а если нирвана - то скорее махаянец или ваджраянец


Не факт. Я, например, не махаянец и не ваджраянец, но предпочитаю употреблять слово "нирвана", т.к. именно в таком виде оно содержится в большинстве словарей русского языка и к тому же к слову "нирвана" привык еще с советских "добуддийских" времен.

----------


## Zom

Слово "нирвана" встречается в самых разных контекстах в обычном языке, поэтому если говорить конкретно о буддийской концепции, то лучше употреблять термин "ниббана". Насчёт второй пары - сансара-самсара - то тут разница лишь в том, кто как обозначает этот носовой звук "ng". Некоторые пишут как "м", некоторые как "н". Тогда как на деле это нечто среднее между г+м+н...

В тайском есть буква обозначающая змею - ง ,) Этот звук, видимо, ближе к оригиналу чем любой русский.

----------

Аминадав (12.09.2011), Федор Ф (11.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати, у тайцев целый институт в свое время занимался выработкой правил, как транскрипировать тайские слова в латинской транскрипции и, наоборот...


Я именно про пали толкую. Для него в тайском существует система записи и чтения которая отлична от собственно правил записи и чтения тайского языка. Разумеется народ плюёт на эту систему и читает пали будто это тайские слова. В итоге получаются причудливые искажения.

----------

Zom (12.09.2011), Дондог (12.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> В России же до сих пор не существует унифицированных правил транскрипции слов, заимствованных из восточных языков, в том числе буддийских терминов. И как то мне думается, никто этим вопросом сейчас и не занимается. Или я ошибаюсь?


Существует международная система записи пали и санскрита на основе латиницы. В общем то её достаточно. Есть калька с неё для кирилицы. Но реально транскрибировать пали без потерь в русский нельзя, у нас нет в языке некоторых характерных звуков.

----------

Zom (12.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## До

Какие могут быть _характерные звуки_ для книжного языка?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Какие могут быть _характерные звуки_ для книжного языка?


А для языка с непрерывной традицией рецитации?

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.09.2011), Дондог (12.09.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Я именно про пали толкую. Для него в тайском существует система записи и чтения которая отлична от собственно правил записи и чтения тайского языка. Разумеется народ плюёт на эту систему и читает пали будто это тайские слова. В итоге получаются причудливые искажения.


Это точно. Суварнабхуми, например, они произносят как Суванапум  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> предпочитаю употреблять слово "нирвана", т.к. именно в таком виде оно содержится в большинстве словарей русского языка и к тому же к слову "нирвана" привык еще с советских "добуддийских" времен.


Ну так и употребляйте так, как в словаре  :Smilie:  Вообще по правилам литературная норма для языка на которм вы говорите - то, что дает словарь, а не как его произносит кто-то. Если касается мантр, то произносится так, как получил передачу, но Вам, вроде, это не грозит  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> В России же до сих пор не существует унифицированных правил транскрипции слов, заимствованных из восточных языков, в том числе буддийских терминов. И как то мне думается, никто этим вопросом сейчас и не занимается. Или я ошибаюсь?


Вьетнамский
Индийские
Китайский
Кхмерский
Корейский
Японский
Тайский
Бирманский

----------

Аминадав (12.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2011)

----------


## До

> А для языка с непрерывной традицией рецитации?


Мечты, мечты...

----------

